# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنترل ذهن در دوران کنکور

## _Aramesh_

سلام بچه ها. 
من میخوام سعی کنم ساعت مطالعه ام رو زیاد کنم یا لااقل اجازه ندم کم بشه اما از دوران راهنمایی با به مشکل روبه رو بودم که الان این مشکل واقعا برام دردسر ساز شده و دیگه بجایی رسیدم که بیام اینجا بپرسم شاید یکی مشکل منو دلشته باشه و راه حلی براش پیدا کرده باشه.
مشکل من اینه که نمیتونم روی کاملا رو کنکور تمرکز کنم. ذهنم مدام درحال داستان نویسی و فیلمنامه نویسیه.ه چقدر خودمو کنترل میکنم نمیتونم رویا پردازی نکنم یهو یه ایده به ذهنم میرسه و ...شروع میکنم تو ذهنم تصورش کردن
 خیلی خیلی زجر آوره نمیتونم درست ردی درسام تمرکز کنم

لطفا اگع کسی راه حلی برای این مشکل پیدا کرده بگه

----------


## tamanaviki

میدونی چیع،اکثرا بچهای کنکوری این پرش ذهنی دارن یکی کمتر یکی بیشتر،منم خودم اوایل خیلی این اتفاق واسم میفتاد،ولی وقتی ب سر جلسه کنکور فکر میکردم یا اینکه وقتی ب روز اعلام نتایج فکر میکردم خودبخود برق از سرم میپرید دوباره با جدیت بیشتری برمیگشتم سر کتابام پیشنهاد میکنم توم این راهو برو ایشالا ک تمرکزت بالا میبره

----------


## rozedentist

منم که این مشکلو‌ دارم بگم لطفا نیاین بگین هرچی حواست رو پرت کرد رو‌کاغذ بنویس
چون جواب نمیده و نداده لااقل برای من، برای کسی که مشکلش حادتره یه چیز دیگه جوابه احتمالا

----------


## miss_shadow

یه کش ببند دور دستت هر وقت خیلی در رویا فرو رفتی محکم بکش اینجوری نسبت بهش بعد یه مدت شرطی میشی ,میتونی چند تا تمرین تمرکزم داخل نت ببینی ,دنبال راهکار معجزه نباش کم کم اصلاحش کن :Yahoo (4): .

----------


## Fawzi

باید کنترل ذهنتو در اختیار بگیری 
تو خودت اجازه میدی ذهنت روی تو ، تسلط داشته باشه 
باید قدرت رو به خودت بدی 
هر عاملی ک میاد سمت ذهنت و میخواد تمرکزتو از موضوعات اصلی ببره رو موارد فرعی ، جلوشو بگیری ..
حالا چجوری؟

مثلا ایده بستن کش دور دست خیلی خوبه (وقتی فکرش میاد سراغت انجام بدی تا تنبیه شی !)
یا این ک تایم مشخصی رو به ایده پردازی های ذهنت اختصاص بدی و در ساعاتی که مختص مطالعته ، محکم و قاطع جلوی افکار دیگت بایستی و بگه"نه" الان وقتش نیست ..

خلاصه ک تربیت ذهنت دست خودته و غالب باش بجای اینکه مغلوب باشی! 
اوایل سخته ولی ب مرور میتونی ذهنتو قوی و زیر سلطه خودت نگه داری ..

----------


## mohammd222

سلام، بطور اختصاصی برای مشکلتون:
منم تا حدی این مشکل رو دارم البته به نوع دیگه ایش
بطوری که وسط درس ایده برنامه نویسی و... میاد
راه حل؟
یکیش محیط هست، میز مطالعه مخصوص درس درست کنید، اگه عکس بازیگر، نویسنده و.. رو دیوار هست بردارید و طوری باشه که اون قسمت مخصوص درس باشه نه فیلم نامه نویسی
یه جایی هم همینطور مخصوص فیلم نامه نویسی بسازید، ذهنتون کم کم به اون مکان عادت میکنه
(میری داخل اشپزخونه گشنه میشی در یخچال باز میکنی درصورتی که اصلا گرسنه نیسی)
از همون کش میتونید استفاده کنید، وقتی توی محیط درس هستید فکر فیلم نامه اومد با کش خودتونو مجازات کنید
یه پیشنهاد دیگه هم اینه که یه تایم مخصوص بزارید برای این کاراتون، شب یه گوشه بشینید و به این چیزا فکر کنید و توی باقی روز تا جای ممکن خودتونو کنترل کنید
توی برنامه درسیتون یا روزانه یه قسمت بزارید برای همینکار، بطوری که یکی از کارهای امروزتون مثلا نوشتن یک سکانسه یا تکمیل دیالوگ اینطور ذهنتون میفهمه که برای اینکار برنامه ریزی شده و هنگام باقی کارها کمتر میره سمتش

یک سری توضیحات و پیشنهادات عمومی

----------


## Arezou9520

:Yahoo (110): up

----------


## Mahsa.TS

این دقیقا مشکل منم بود!!!!! به من ضربه هم زد واقعا

به نظرم اگه از تلویزیون اینترنت و اخبار مدتی دور باشی خیلی تاثیر داشته باشه

اگر شدید بود شاید کمک گرفتن از روانشناس خوب باشه

در ضمن دست کم نگیر این مشکل رو !!!! من تا خود روز کنکور این مشکل رو داشتم :Yahoo (101):  بهش توجهه نکردم چوبش هم خوردم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## _Aramesh_

Up

----------

